
Elon Musk Keeps Tweeting - flipchart
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2019-02-26/elon-musk-keeps-tweeting
======
codeulike
_What will the judge do to him? What can she do? Yell at him? Tell him, no
this time he really needs to do what she already told him to do? Put him in
jail? You can’t put Elon Musk in jail; he has a whole company for drilling
tunnels!_

This article goes in an unexpected direction after a few paragraphs.

------
AlexandrB
The contempt for the law that's on display here is pretty remarkable. The fact
that he probably won't face any consequences really drives home that there are
two justice systems - one for the rich and one for everyone else.

